# Ammonium-tetrachloropalladate, (NH4)2PdCl4 - worth buying for refining?



## Hombressino (Jun 14, 2022)

Hi all,
I have an opportunity to buy several tenths of grams of Ammonium-tetrachloropalladate, (NH4)2PdCl4, in form of laboratory chemical with expired period of use. Unopened sealed bottle with brown powder inside. From reliable source (I bought from this guy several times). 
I was wandering if it would be suitable/worth as a material to refine pure Pd from it. Price per gram is like 25 USD or less (depending on the quantity purchased).
I'm focused on Au refining, mostly from e-scrap, and I'm not refining Pd yet. My intention is to learn the process and in meantime I'm piling material containing Pd .
Will be glad for your opinions.
Thanks!

Hombre


----------



## orvi (Jun 14, 2022)

Ammonium tetrachloropalladate is about 37% Pd by weight. I think as lab grade chemical, there is no point in refining, since it is already refined and pure (usually more than 99% pure, but it should be stated on label).
Pricing could be concerning, but you need to do the maths yourself. For 25 bucks, you are maybe going to break even, if I did quick maths correctly.


----------



## Hombressino (Jun 14, 2022)

orvi said:


> Ammonium tetrachloropalladate is about 37% Pd by weight. I think as lab grade chemical, there is no point in refining, since it is already refined and pure (usually more than 99% pure, but it should be stated on label).
> Pricing could be concerning, but you need to do the maths yourself. For 25 bucks, you are maybe going to break even, if I did quick maths correctly.


Thanks for your advice, I really appreciate it. The price per gram re-calculated to pure Pd seems to be very close to the Spot.


----------

